# Universal Electronics Announces NevoQ50 - Superior A/V System Control in a Simple, Cu



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Universal Electronics Announces NevoQ50 - Superior A/V System Control in a Simple, Customizable Touch Screen Interface*

*September 05, 2007*










*Universal Control of Entertainment Systems and Home Theater* 

Large, built-in IR database for A/V control
Easy-to-use "Learning" feature for hard to find codes
 *Powerful Control in an Intuitive Interface* 

31 programmable hard keys
Fully customizable 2.5" color touch screen
Light and simple one-handed design
 *Customizable and Easily Personalized* 

Professional installers use NevoStudio Pro software for full customization and setup to simplify the most complex environments
Create personal buttons and backgrounds to easily identify user commands
Fully customize a single look or mix a match
View NevoQ50 product sheet



*New addition to the award-winning Nevo® line brings simplicity and economy to intelligent home control devices*

*CYPRESS, CA September 5, 2007* — Universal Electronics Inc. (NASDAQ:UEIC) today announced three new products for the custom electronics installer: NevoQ50™controller; NevoConnect™ NC-50 base station; and NevoStudio Pro™ programming software. These products are the latest members in the Nevo family of universal control devices and software that intuitively deliver complete audio/visual control for the home. The stylish one-handed controller and base station includes Z-wave™ functionality to enable bi-directional RF control and sensing of home theater and audio entertainment devices as well as traditional IR capability. 

*NevoQ50 Hand-Held Controller* With the introduction of NevoQ50, professional installers will have another Nevo choice to offer consumers along with the advanced NevoSL. Set at an attractive manufacturer suggested price of $699, NevoQ50 brings affordable one-handed control to the custom electronics professional channel. NevoQ50 is designed with a 2.5 inch customizable color touch screen along with thirty-one programmable hard keys, blending form and function in an attractive device consumers and professionals have come to expect from UEI. 

*Nevo Connect NC-50 Base Station* NevoQ50 works seamlessly with the new NevoConnect NC-50, an intelligent base station, to send IR signals, one-way serial output signals, and sense voltage or video state from connected devices. In addition to traditional IR, NevoConnect NC-50 also utilizes Z-Wave bi-directional RF to take full advantage of Z-Wave “mesh networking” technologies, improving range and increasing reliability of signal transmissions. This RF capability allows the controller, in conjunction with the base station, to transmit to hidden equipment behind walls, inside cabinets, or in other rooms. 

*NevoStudio Pro Programming Software* Along with the release of NevoQ50 and NevoConnect NC-50, UEI will also be releasing new installer programming software; NevoStudio Pro. NevoStudio Pro provides professional installers with greater flexibility, faster programming, increased user interface design efficiency, and the ultimate in after-installation service and support. NevoStudio Pro has been updated with an easy wizard interface, simple drag and drop programming, and the ability to generate configuration files for both the remote and base station simultaneously within a single, powerful application. 

UEI will also offer other NevoConnect accessories such as video sensors, power sensors, and serial modules to compliment this exciting A/V control system solution. 

Recent research from Parks Associates forecasts 20% annual growth until the end of year 2010 for the advanced universal remote control market. “Easy to use, unified control at an affordable price is what the consumer wants,” says Tricia Parks, founder and CEO of Parks Associates. “UEI has taken a big step towards meeting those needs with the NevoQ50.” 

“As consumer demand for media entertainment and home control continues to grow and evolve, it is important to constantly offer new products to meet their ongoing needs,” says Ramzi Ammari, vice president of product development for UEI. “Our new products: NevoQ50, NevoConnect NC-50, NevoStudio Pro, and related accessories, demonstrate our ongoing commitment to the customer and the custom installer. We look forward to unveiling these products at CEDIA as we continue to add to our growing portfolio.” 

These products are slated to begin shipping in October 2007. 

Learn more about the Nevo family of products at www.mynevo.com. 

About Universal Electronics 
Founded in 1986, Universal Electronics Inc. (UEI) is the global leader in wireless control technology for the connected home. UEI designs, develops, and delivers innovative solutions that enable consumers to control entertainment devices, digital media, and home systems. The company’s broad portfolio of patented technologies and database of infrared control software have been adopted by many Fortune 500 companies in the consumer electronics, subscription broadcast, and computing industries. UEI sells and licenses wireless control products through distributors and retailers under the One For All® brand name. UEI also delivers complete home control solutions in the professional custom installation market under the brand name Nevo®, as well as software solutions for digital media control and enjoyment in the consumer and OEM markets under the brand SimpleCenter™. ###

_This press release contains forward-looking statements that are made pursuant to the Safe-Harbor provisions of the Private Securities Litigation Reform Act of 1995. Words and expressions reflecting something other than historical fact are intended to identify forward-looking statements. These forward-looking statements involve a number of risks and uncertainties, including the timely development, ordering, delivery and market acceptance of products and technologies identified in this release; the Company’s continued ability to design products in a fashion that results in its technology being accepted by the companies customers and the end users; the continued importance of the Company’s database of codes and other technologies; the continued growth in the markets identified in this release to occur as anticipated by management; and other factors described in the Company’s filings with the Securities and Exchange Commission. The actual results that the Company achieves may differ materially from any forward looking statement due to such risks and uncertainties. The Company undertakes no obligations to revise or update any forward-looking statements in order to reflect events or circumstances that may arise after the date of this release._


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Universal Electronics Announces NevoQ50 - Superior A/V System Control in a Simple*










*NevoStudio Pro *

NevoStudio Pro includes: 


*Many intuitive and helpful wizards*
- Hard buttons automatically populated with IR commands
- Touch screen interface automatically generated


*Drag and Drop Simplicity*
- Drag to copy and place backgrounds, buttons, single and multiple IR commands 
- Whole IR device replacement and more! 
*Any background image automatically resized*
- Three intuitive resizing options 
*Nevo Personal library* - Installers can create and share their own IR and/or RS-232 library of devices

*Support for complex macros* - If/Then statements, toggle commands, “last page” jump and sustained IR blasting 
*Easy copying of global macros between projects *
View NevoStudio Pro product sheet


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Universal Electronics Announces NevoQ50 - Superior A/V System Control in a Simple*










*Nevo Connect

* *Easy installation, set up and management* 

Simple programming and set-up with NevoStudio Pro software
Adjustable IR ouput level
Firmware upgradeable via USB
 *Features include: * 

7 individual IR blasters (6 ports on the back, 1 set of LEDs in the front)
Output Support: IR and Serial (RS-232 1-way)
Power and Video Sensing input for seamless macro execution
 View NevoConnect product sheet


----------

